
Wuhan coronavirus may remain contagious even after recovery from illness - AndrewBissell
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMc2001468
======
narrator
This is about the most f'd up thing I can think of. What is China going to do
with all the people who got it and recovered?

~~~
audiometry
As I understand it, this reportis saying the infected person was infecting
others before that infected person even showed symptoms themselves.

~~~
AndrewBissell
A pre-symptomatic contagious period is pretty widely acknowledged at this
point I think. The bigger worry is that people may continue to spread it even
after they have recovered:

> The fact that asymptomatic persons are potential sources of 2019-nCoV
> infection may warrant a reassessment of transmission dynamics of the current
> outbreak. In this context, the detection of 2019-nCoV and a high sputum
> viral load in a convalescent patient (Patient 1) arouse concern about
> prolonged shedding of 2019-nCoV after recovery. Yet, the viability of
> 2019-nCoV detected on qRT-PCR in this patient remains to be proved by means
> of viral culture.

~~~
audiometry
Oh dear. Yeah missed that—sure hope is not true.

